# mkI rabbit Callaway turbo setup question



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

I pieced my callaway exhaust mani to the callaway turbo, and it looks like the outlet port on the Intake turbine (the port that goes to the IC) is really close to the exhaust manifold. About 1 1/2". Seems I need an elbow there. Is this the normal setup? I thought that this port was supposed to face straight up. I am not certain of the design of these systems, as this is my first one, and I dont have any pics of what it should look like. I just thought I'd post this question, and I'm sure someone knows whats up with this...
thanks!


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: mkI rabbit Callaway turbo setup question (ds1919)*

this is what it looks like


----------

